# Please welcome Lucy



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi everybody! I am so happy to show off my new puppy Lucy. This site has been such a wonderful reference/research area for me as I did my puppy search. It took me nearly a year to finally pull the trigger and I am so happy I did. I picked up Lucy over a week ago and she is such a bundle of joy! She sure keeps me busy, no more free time, but I love every minute with her.

I attached her picture so I hope it shows up. This is the best pic of her cute face so excuse my white legs in it...lol


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy!!!! I am sure you will like it here. Your little Lucy is too cute.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh goodness..look at that face! Welcome!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome Nicole and Lucy. Look at her eyelashes!!! what a cutie.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome! You are right, she has a darling face!

Amanda


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

aw......... she is such a sweetie-pie! Congrats!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What a cutie!! She looks so happy. Congrats!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*A living doll.....*







Love her little face. I think you will love these people and all the good information they offer as much as I do.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi...welcome! Congrats on your new fur baby. She's adorable & I love the name Lucy. She looks like the name suits her perfectly! This is a fantastic group. Glad to meet you!


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy has been an amazing little girl, such a joy. Her first two nights were rough so I got smart and put her crate on a TV tray next to my bed. Now that she can see me she sleeps all the way through the night. Also, my breeder started to train the puppies to potty on pup grass. I made sure I had some before she came home. She does pretty good and we have had very few accidents. Usually it's my fault for keeping her upstairs away from the pup grass for too long.

I feel like I hit the jackpot with such a great little puppy. Hopefully it will be a while before I have to eat my words and she does some crazy puppy thing, like chew up a chair or something!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Welcome! She is a cutie! Now back to the Celtics - go Celtics!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Nicole and Lucy! Lucy is adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy. She is way too cute. I love her smile!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

what a great smile!!

i want another one...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy! YEA! Another Illinois forum friend!!! You are about 1.5 hours from me. :whoo::whoo: Maybe someday we will catch up with the East and West coasters!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Nicole & Lucy! She is adorable. I love her smile. She is a darling.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: White legged Nicole  and happy little Lucy, she looks so joyful!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to the both of you!! Lucy is so cute!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Nicole - welcome to the forum. You got a wonderful shot of Lucy and sure seems like you lucked out with a fabulous little puppy. Can't wait to watch her grow up here. Make sure we see by posting pictures regularly.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to you and your precious furbaby Lucy!
Carole


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

aww she's beautiful!!! welcome


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Nicole.

Lucy is just adorable and we look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy. Lucy is adorable.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*WELCOME! Lucy is a doll baby.*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

She's beautiful! :welcome:

Wanda


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you for all the wonderful welcomes!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy! Gosh, that puppy has some gorgeous eyelashes. Can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I am new here too, this is a great resource and support forum. Lucy is very sweet.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy! She sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Nicole. I love Lucy's sweet little face! She sure is a cutie!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello and :welcome: to the forum Nicole! Lucy is a sweetheart!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome Nicole and congratulations on your new little girl, Lucy!

She is a cutie pie!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME to you both!!! She's adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy! Lucy is adorable.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome! She is a doll!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

AAwwwwww - what a sweet face, she really does look like she is smiling!! She must be so happy to be with you! Even if she does chew something to bits, you will just smile and think it is cute!! They have this magic that makes you forget that you are mad at them


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME LUCY & NICOLE! I LOVE LUCY!:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee and Betzie think she is a real cutie...I remember when Betzie was that little. She is five months and weighs 5.8lbs. I love her to pieces!!!! They grow up soo fast trust me. When we brought Betzie home she weighed around maybe three lbs and that was at ten weeks old. She is a feisty little burger I tell ya.


----------



## ILoveLucy (Apr 4, 2008)

From one Lucy to another ... WELCOME ... Lucys are treated very well here by our Hav-a-pals! If she brings you one iota of the joy our Lucy has brought us, you're probably bouncing off the walls with giggles. But yes, they are like babies--so much work--but incredibly worth it!


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

OMG, she's adorable! She looks like she has a set of false eyelashes on - so girly!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Nicole - your furbaby is adorable. Quite a little heartbreaker there! Welcome.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

Lively said:


> Hi everybody! I am so happy to show off my new puppy Lucy. This site has been such a wonderful reference/research area for me as I did my puppy search. It took me nearly a year to finally pull the trigger and I am so happy I did. I picked up Lucy over a week ago and she is such a bundle of joy! She sure keeps me busy, no more free time, but I love every minute with her.
> 
> I attached her picture so I hope it shows up. This is the best pic of her cute face so excuse my white legs in it...lol


Oh my god! Lucy is the cutest puppy I have ever seen! it kind of makes me sad that I did not get to see MoJo as a pup! Enjoy:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the forum Miss White Legs and Lucy!:wave:
My legs match yours only mine are fat!ound:

Lucy is a cutie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Monte wants to send a special welcome to his little sister and her new mommy.

Welcome Nicole, Monte is the one in my signature and is a full brother to your new little girl. She is adorable, I have had the pleasure of watching her grow up and am very excited to be able to continue watching her through the forum.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy! Please Remember, WE LOVE PICTURES!


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Welcome Lucy!*

Nicole I hope you have many years of joy with Lucy. She is gorgeous. This is a fantastic breed. I have had Shih Tzus all my life and only learned about the Havanese from different dog shows I would attend as a spectator. I am hooked! They are extremely affectionate and very sensitive. They only want to please.

Peggy and "Toby". :whoo:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a happy little face! Welcome Lucy!

Suzy & Cazzie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Welcome! I have a dog from Kim also [Rocky/GiGi litter]. Lucy's so cute!

Enjoy.

eace:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hi Lucy! you are so cute and pretty. I can't wait to hear about all the fun you're having!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome:Nicole and Lucy! What a beautiful puppy!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Nicole and Lucy! Lucy has such a happy hav face!!! You're in for a fun ride!!!


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

Congrats on Lucy joining your family!!! She is adorable!


----------

